# Evinrude Parts



## lovedr79 (May 9, 2018)

Where should I order Evinrude parts from? Evinrude has the parts I need, but i wanted to see where everyone else is getting them from. Many thanks in advance. 1985 evinrude 15hp. i have used boats.net in the past for parts.


----------



## Shaugh (May 9, 2018)

Ebay is almost always the best price ... just plug the part number in the search...


----------



## KMixson (May 9, 2018)

I don't know about cost comparison, but my local NAPA carries Evinrude parts.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 9, 2018)

never thought about napa. I will add that to the list.


----------



## Pappy (May 9, 2018)

How about supporting local businesses when you can and order directly through them?


----------



## Sinkingfast (May 9, 2018)

Pappy said:


> How about supporting local businesses when you can and order directly through them?



...to save 3$ on a 30$ order...

Our local dealers...20 miles away..are usually really crabby and have better things to do than deal with the public for a 30$ order. Seems they are pressed time wise..won't hire any help..life seems to suck for them...just my experience...wish life wasn't like that..I would rather support the local businesses.

... buying oem from a dealer keeps their parts in production. An oem stops getting orders for certain parts they will stop making them.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 10, 2018)

i love supporting local businesses however, I just did the mechanic work. the motor belongs to my cousins son. they are 7 hours away. so i sent them the part numbers to order. the closest place for me to get parts is about 50 miles away.


----------



## Shaugh (May 10, 2018)

Exhibit A for why you should buy parts on EBAY... not from a marine dealer... a couple parts I just bought....

Dealer:
https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=OMC0305283
$54
https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=OMC0305571
$60

Ebay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/OMC-Evinrude-Johnson-305571-Adapter-0305571/272695804207?epid=1222093135&hash=item3f7defc12f:g:WO8AAOSwjL5ZLzQg
$8.99

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-305283-OMC-JOHNSON-EVINRUDE-GEARCASE-EXTENSION-SCREW-NOS/163027870168?epid=1446070185&hash=item25f537e1d8:g:JZ4AAOSwXf1air2r
$5.72


----------



## BillPlayfoot (May 13, 2018)

The local dealer here seems to be only interested selling new motors. Doesn't seem like he wants to repair my 1989 engine. I take my business to a dealer near Athens Ontario. It is only about 6 hours away. He fixes it right the first time. I plan on buying a brand new engine in 2020 and I will buy it from his dealership. He is a small dealership in a small town so I will support him.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 15, 2018)

BillPlayfoot said:


> The local dealer here seems to be only interested selling new motors. Doesn't seem like he wants to repair my 1989 engine. I take my business to a dealer near Athens Ontario. It is only about 6 hours away. He fixes it right the first time. I plan on buying a brand new engine in 2020 and I will buy it from his dealership. He is a small dealership in a small town so I will support him.



i hear you there. when i was boat shopping i went to the local boat dealer. little mom and pop place. not much inventory but i was going to support them. i couldnt even get them to answer my questions about the boat i was thinking about buying........


----------



## LDUBS (May 15, 2018)

Shaugh said:


> Exhibit A for why you should buy parts on EBAY... not from a marine dealer... a couple parts I just bought....
> 
> Dealer:
> https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=OMC0305283
> ...



I would expect to pay a little more to a large parts warehouse and maybe willing to do that just for the convenience of one stop shopping. But, this is hard to believe. The Ebay gearcase extraction screw is sitting on an invoice that says suggested list price is $23.59. The guy wants $5.72 and Marineengine wants $54. Crazy. Maybe the one on eBay came from the local Home Depot. Haha.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 16, 2018)

LDUBS I have raided the nut/bolt section of lowes and home depot many time for replacements. I also keep nuts/bolts when working on everything.


----------



## Shaugh (May 16, 2018)

That’s what you call “gotcha” pricing. You keep competitive prices on major parts knowing that once they gotcha and someone is committed to buying they will be unlikely to flinch at the cost of incidental items. “You know you’re going to need a special longer bolt with that”.


----------



## Evinruder (Jun 18, 2018)

Are evinrude props marketed under any other names? As in actual factory spec props?


----------

